# Trio for Clarinet in Bb, Viola & Cello



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I've been able to share some new music with you. The covid pandemic pretty much cancelled all my performances and planned recordings for the last year or so but now since things are looking a bit better, I've been able to have a couple of my pieces performed and recorded. Here's one of them:

Trio for Clarinet in Bb, Viola & Cello was composed between April - July 2021 and it was premiered couple weeks ago at a concert here in Finland. Last Sunday we were able to have it recorded at a local church. The piece is a continuation of my explorations of the trio-genre. In the last couple of years I have composed three trios where the clarinet and the cello are recurring instruments and the third instrumentalist varies.

This trio is a short and light in character, much like my previous attempts at this genre. Form-wise it's a loosely structured ABA, where the B section is divided into two similar passages and the return of the A is extended to have a proper ending for the piece. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I had to laugh because I too include a boxed text in the left top corner indicating that my scores are "transposing". 

Which brings me to a spot where the clarinet has a written "A" with a trill. Your trill does not indicate whether it will be diatonic (A to B) or chromatic (A to B-flat). The player chose chromatic, but technically with no indication from you it should have been diatonic. I personally liked the player's choice of a half step and if you do too, you should place a flat symbol above the trill symbol.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out, I’ll have to add that to the score, 1/2 step was my intention. I was planning to write that all the trills are 1/2 step on the performance instruction-page but I seem to have forgotten about it.


----------

